# What's The Best Way To Get The Most Yield??



## strainz09 (Feb 10, 2009)

my goal is to at least get a pound out of each plant. whats the best way to do that? i would love any help to achieve that goal. thankz


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2009)

Grow outdoors in glorious sunlight with a strain that gets huge


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 10, 2009)

outdoor aNYWAy to do it indoorz?


----------



## nughead9315 (Feb 10, 2009)

outdoor bushes. indoors u can get klike 5 ftrs with bout 8 z's


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 11, 2009)

well my plan is to start it inside nd then put it outside once it start to heat up.
would that work?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 11, 2009)

strainz09 said:


> well my plan is to start it inside nd then put it outside once it start to heat up.
> would that work?


This plant produces huge amounts of bud.
http://www.greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/index.php?target=products&product_id=18


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 11, 2009)

i got to find a way to get ahold of those seedz.

thankz alot bro. 

another question is how long can u let a plant grow b4 u havest?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 11, 2009)

strainz09 said:


> i got to find a way to get ahold of those seedz.
> 
> thankz alot bro.
> 
> another question is how long can u let a plant grow b4 u havest?


In theory you can veg it forever.


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 11, 2009)

so the more veg i give it the big it getz nd in theory more yield right?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 11, 2009)

strainz09 said:


> so the more veg i give it the big it getz nd in theory more yield right?


Yep.


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 11, 2009)

is it possible to grow nd cut the top off nd let the side get fat


----------



## natmoon (Feb 11, 2009)

strainz09 said:


> is it possible to grow nd cut the top off nd let the side get fat


Yeah topping and fimming gives you loads of extra tops and slows top growth down temporarily and fattens the bush


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 11, 2009)

strainz09 said:


> is it possible to grow nd cut the top off nd let the side get fat



yes this is called topping, there are MANY things you can do to increase your yeild. I wouldn't do this untill you get it out doors for while then top it cause once you get it out you will still have 3 months or so of veg time for her to grow up. Then top dat bitch and watch her expand!!!! LOL Just my thought on things.


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 11, 2009)

is it possible to let it grow but cut the top nd let the sidez get fat.


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 11, 2009)

FIM the plant, use LST and use 600 watt hps lights. For every 600 watt light you can produce one pound. Also how much room have you got to work with?


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 11, 2009)

strainz09 said:


> is it possible to let it grow but cut the top nd let the sidez get fat.



are you blind??? Read my last post where it says "yes the is called topping"


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 11, 2009)

i have a bedroom to work with.


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 11, 2009)

my bad smoking smoke k. has my head n the cloudz


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 11, 2009)

u guyz rock thankz 4 the help.


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 11, 2009)

With the way I grow I always expect to get over a pound per plant and thats the bare minimum.


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 11, 2009)

how do u grow it??


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 11, 2009)

Have a look at the last harvest for more info https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal...-very-big.html


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 11, 2009)

damn thatz a fat hook uo there


----------

